# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  năng lượng phong thủy và thiết kế nội thất văn phòng sang trọng

## noithat.asp

Nội thất văn phòng không chỉ là nơi làm việc mà nó còn là nơi để thể hiện lên cái uy phong của giám đốc đối với nhân viên cũng như sự tôn trọng của công ty, doanh nghiệp đối với khách hàng của công ty và doanh nghiệp. Nếu được bày trí tốt và hợp lý , bạn không chỉ có một văn phòng rộng rãi , đẹp và hiện đại mà nó còn giúp mang lại tài lộc cho bạn và công ty của bạn khiến mọi việc được thông hành,điều cần thiết còn lại là bắt tay vào  thiết kế nội thất văn phòng làm việc giá rẻ mà vẫn hiện đại.



Chọn kiểu dáng vật dụng trong nội thất văn phòng hiện đại.
Hình dáng, màu sắc và chất liệu của nội thất Văn phòng có vai trò quan trọng trong vịệc quyết định khí năng Âm hay Dương nhiều hơn, bởi vậy khi lựa chọn nội thất và màu sắc trong văn phòng cần phải  hài hòa âm dương.
Ví dụ với người sếp mệnh hỏa : để dung hòa được khí hỏa mang lại sự thanh mát trong văn phòng thì đồ vật càng đơn giản càng hài hòa khí tiết - và mang lại cảm giác thoải mái, nhẹ nhàng trong quá trình làm việc

Để đáp ứng dủ được nhu cầu về nội thất văn phòng của các doanh nghiệp và công ty đã có rất nhiều công ty cũng như các đội thiết kế thi công nội thất văn phòng ra đời. Thiết kế nội thất phải làm sao để có thể làm bật lên được hình ảnh cũng như sự chuyên nghiệp của doanh nghiệp và công ty. và điều rất cần thiết ở đây chính là lấy con người làm trung tâm, con người quyết định tất cả các hoạt động cũng như sắp xếp trong không gian văn phòng.

----------

